# flower pot lights



## fordman (Jul 30, 2005)

anybody know where to get the flower pots to make the lights you see at camp sites.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2005)

flower pot lights

You can purchase the pots at wal mart


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 31, 2005)

flower pot lights

Mr. Nash,
We USED to purchase them at Wal-Mart.  Now, no one knows where they came from.  IF you can buy them now, let me know where.  We have not been able to find them on the east coast for almost a year.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 31, 2005)

flower pot lights

It has been several years since I bought any from wal mart so they may not handle them anymore.  I'll ck and see. Maybe hobbie lobby if you have those stores in your area.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 1, 2005)

flower pot lights

I have not heard of Hobby Lobby.  IF you find the pots, please let me know.  I have a friend who made the lights and wants to again.


----------



## fordman (Aug 4, 2005)

flower pot lights

we are going to spend a week in williamsburg va starting on the 13th and we are going to the pottery factory and see if they have them.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 9, 2005)

flower pot lights

I live about 4.5 hours from Williamsburg, let me know what you find, if anything.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2005)

flower pot lights

I have checked local wal marts, hobby lobby and Ole Time Pottery and have not been able to find any around here anymore.


----------



## fordman (Aug 13, 2005)

flower pot lights

ok i will let you know if we find them.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 13, 2005)

flower pot lights

Does anyone have a picture of these lights? I'd like to see what they look like to see if those types of pots are in my area (Southern Illinois).


----------



## fordman (Aug 20, 2005)

flower pot lights

no luck in williamsburg finding the pots.


----------



## fordman (Aug 20, 2005)

flower pot lights

look at bjcraftsupplies.com they have the pots


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 21, 2005)

flower pot lights

THANK YOU FORDMAN,
That is them, I am going to order some right now.


----------



## fordman (Sep 7, 2005)

flower pot lights

did you get your pots for the lights?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2005)

flower pot lights

They are on order, I had to get with my buddy that makes the lights to see what size he wanted.  Hopefully they will get here soon.
Thanks again


----------



## fordman (Sep 13, 2005)

flower pot lights

where do you get the light kits.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 18, 2005)

flower pot lights

Sorry, I have been out of town.  I hate to tell you, but the pots have not come in.  Usually we get the light kits at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## rdav01 (Sep 19, 2005)

flower pot lights

bjcrafts only has the 5 and 7 inch pots now and the 7inch ones are out of stock for a month ive been interneting my butt off trying to find a supplier of these or close to them if anyone has found something similar plz let me know and i will do likewise. I have a pic of the pots if anyone need them but bjcrafts has the samething i am working on getting the 10 inch pot just waiting on a reply for shipping cost.

Rick


----------



## rdav01 (Sep 19, 2005)

flower pot lights

Sorry didnt read up futher... I live in indiana ive check these places so far with no luck- home Depot, menards, lowes, hobby lobby, michaels it could be a season thing as well so maybe in the spring i can recheck these places i had also sent the pic to a cpl online stores that handle flower pots with no luck as well keeping my fingers crossed though someone has to have them...

Rick


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 19, 2005)

flower pot lights

Maybe that is why the pots we ordered have not come in.  I have to leave tomorrow for Mobile Al.  We are taking 3 trailers down for some help.  I will be able to check on it when I get back in a few days.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 1, 2005)

flower pot lights

Sorry it took so long for me to get back here.  We did get the pots we ordered.  Some 6" and 5".  My buddy made 4 of the 6" and we have already sold them.  He brought them to our store Thurs. and we sold them Fri.  I did get a picture and will try to upload first of the week.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 3, 2005)

flower pot lights

I can't figure out how to upload a photo, any help?


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Oct 3, 2005)

flower pot lights

Can't see the photo


----------



## fordman (Nov 12, 2005)

flower pot lights

hey grandview how are the flower pot lights going i see that bjs crafts are out of stock on the pots. you found them anywhere else.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 12, 2005)

flower pot lights

We got several sets of the smaller pots in.  My buddy has tried to get larger ones, but no luck.  No, we have not found them anywhere else.  Guess we can't get them from BJ's now.  I have a picture of what he makes, but can't figure out how to upload one here.  I know I can add it to my profile and it will show up everywhere, but I don't want to do that.  If anyone knows how, let me know.


----------



## MoScenicRivers (Jun 30, 2006)

RE: flower pot lights

Here's a GREAT resource for this topic:

http://www.MissouriScenicRivers.com/flowerpotlights.html


----------

